# Show your watch photography!



## FordHammie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## muchmouthen

Some recent macros taken with a macro lens. The Hamilton was shot with strobes, the Casio with natural light.


----------



## jimanchower

muchmouthen said:


> Some recent macros taken with a macro lens. The Hamilton was shot with strobes, the Casio with natural light.


Amazing what off-camera lighting can do. Really nice capture of the dial texture on that Hamilton.


----------



## muchmouthen

jimanchower said:


> Amazing what off-camera lighting can do. Really nice capture of the dial texture on that Hamilton.


Thanks Jim!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DifferenceandRepetition

Some radom photos...


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## major75




----------



## mdrtoronto

A few of my pics


----------



## PLC90

the second photo is amazing


----------



## muchmouthen

Just received a new Parnis open heart model so of course I photographed it.

Camera nerd info: two Alien Bee AB800 strobes 1 octabox camera left, one strip bank camera right at about 1/8th or so, sometimes gridded sometimes not. Shot on a Nikon D700 w/ 105mm f/2.8 Micro Nikkor at between f/11 and f/16, Shutter Speed 1/250th always, iso 200

























































And my favorite:









Camera setup (different watch but same setup). This is what I do when we are waiting on repairs for flood damage (hence the chaos)









That Oris will be on display shortly.


----------



## muchmouthen

An Oris I will be selling on Ebay very soon (unless there is a better site?)

























































NOTE: Same setup as the Parnis, except I got rid of the egg crate grids on my softboxes. You can see them hanging down from my massive Paul C. Buff Octabox here. Looks bright, but it's super smooth when used effectively.


----------



## Young Ben

chriscentro said:


>


I love the "aesthetic" of these photos. Would you mind telling how you set up the lighting, it looks unbelievably professional!


----------



## Dankoh69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## afennell

warsh said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Your Rado photo is stunning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

afennell said:


> Your Rado photo is stunning
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! It is hard to take a bad photo of that watch.....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchonabudget

not as good as anyone else. cell phone camera checking in


----------



## chriscentro

Young Ben said:


> I love the "aesthetic" of these photos. Would you mind telling how you set up the lighting, it looks unbelievably professional!


Thanks, those were shot with a DSLR with an external flash light. The flash head was tilted at an angle and the flash light bounced off ceiling for the soft lighting look. Composition played an important part as well.

Here is bts photo that I posted on Instagram yesterday (@chriscentro)
The polishing cloth was just to steady the watch, lol.


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## jaythedreamer

The Rado with a custom StingRay strap.


----------



## Tickythebull

View attachment DSC02662_Fotor.jpg


----------



## jaythedreamer




----------



## diegohwang

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaythedreamer




----------



## Dankoh69

.









Dankoh69


----------



## MAREA

Sumo









Enviado desde mi Aquaris U2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MAREA

Hydro









Enviado desde mi Aquaris U2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## WatchObsession

Tag Heuer Gulf Monaco


----------



## king_collector




----------



## TLUX

Very nice shots!


----------



## muchmouthen

Nikon D700 with new Tokina 100mm 2.8 macro lens lit with one alien bee ab800 flash and a 4 foot octagonal softbox. No grids this time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## fogbound

iPhone X










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## citjet




----------



## citjet




----------



## citjet




----------



## ConvicTech

View attachment DSC00201.jpg


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## FordHammie

Beautiful photos and watches! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 24watchOC




----------



## siddiquefehd

Watches and cars!


----------



## DripCassanova

Dam, beautiful shot


----------



## 24watchOC




----------



## chriscentro




----------



## ClassyGent

My first post after years of lurking. My Orient Bambino!


----------



## dboulders




----------



## watchobs

ConvicTech said:


> View attachment 13595835


Is this the Presage "Cocktail Time" SRPB41, or another model in the "Cocktail Time" line? I'm not sure whether it's your use of lighting or not, but, the seconds indices have an almost yellow hue in appearance, the second hand has a goldtone look to it and the dial an almost deeper shade of aqua blue in appearence. Nicely shot by the way! I'm used to seeing the SRPB41 having more of an appearence like this stock photo shot.


----------



## Mreal75

Testing out my new macro lens 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## major75

chriscentro said:


>


Is that the brown version or the black and gold version?
Many thanks


----------



## major75

chriscentro said:


>


Is that the brown version or the black and gold version?Many thanks


----------



## Dankoh69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wjtuinstra

The Explorer getting ready to do some exploration in New Zealand.

Camera Info: Canon 6D; 100mm L macro; f/4.5; ISO 100. Off camera flash 1/16 power. Lightroom (VSCO Kodak Portra 800 preset) and Photoshop.


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dshirts74

Max Bill


----------



## LuxuryRevolution

For real that first Breitling is magnificent. Well done my friend


----------



## gnuyork

I enjoy photographing watches, most of these are done with natural light, some more abstract than others. I think one or two were with an off camera flash.


----------



## gnuyork




----------



## gnuyork

And some black and white (more abstract):


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaDTempo




----------



## sixking




----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Parkgate




----------



## Parkgate

A bulbous chrome table lamp in a dark room made this shot.,,film noir-esque


----------



## Pashenri




----------



## Pastextian

First attempt at watch photography









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TLUX

Wonderful photos! Pics make me feel like the watches are in my possession.


----------



## sixking




----------



## Pallet Spoon




----------



## Etennyson

I really need to work on my photography skills. Some really beautiful pictures in this thread!


----------



## sixking




----------



## Parkgate

Double socket fail


----------



## bader.abbas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntfortime

mdrtoronto said:


> A few of my pics
> View attachment 13459853
> View attachment 13459857
> View attachment 13459863
> View attachment 13459873
> View attachment 13459877


Love the Omega you have here.


----------



## bader.abbas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JAFO

First effort at watch photography. Canon 7D, Sigma 24-70mm lens.


----------



## JAFO

First effort at watch photography. Canon 7D, Sigma 24-70mm lens.
View attachment 13684985


----------



## wis_dad

I'm really trying step up my photography game at the moment. Very hit and miss, I need need to mess about with lighting as I love those shots you see with the soft white reflections.


----------



## dron_jones




----------



## dopuletz76

Always black


----------



## bader.abbas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JAFO

Great use of color and depth of field on shot number 1.


----------



## sduford




----------



## sduford




----------



## JAFO

sduford said:


> View attachment 13697447


What do you use for background on your watch photos?


----------



## Looch0302

JAFO,

Great picture!! I absolutely love the depth on the dial loo; keep charging forward my friend!

SF,
Looch0302



JAFO said:


> First effort at watch photography. Canon 7D, Sigma 24-70mm lens.
> View attachment 13684985


----------



## JAFO

Thanks Looch. I figured out the my reply posts are hooked to the original posts in the hybrid view, but appear as separate posts by time in the linear view.


----------



## Looch0302

The Jazzmaster is an elegant piece from Hamilton!



Looch0302 said:


> JAFO,
> 
> Great picture!! I absolutely love the depth on the dial loo; keep charging forward my friend!
> 
> SF,
> Looch0302


----------



## Looch0302

Nicely done; thank you for sharing the information.


----------



## HorologyHouse

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchobs




----------



## chriscentro




----------



## Dankoh69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## djinguelian

Heuer P*rn


----------



## muchmouthen

OOO Pepsi









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Nmishkin




----------



## mdss68




----------



## Dankoh69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muchmouthen

Deep Blue Master 1000 Mother of Pearl










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muchmouthen

OOO Automatico Pepsi Dial




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HKara55

Tempo D'oro 332483 automatic









SM-G900FQ cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Dankoh69

Happy New Year everyone!









Dankoh69


----------



## sokard

The model and its movement!!!









Sent from my SM-G935S using Tapatalk


----------



## Strejle

Delete


----------



## helderberg

Be safe all,Frank.


----------



## Strejle

Gshock 5610


----------



## amg786

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrAaro




----------



## Dankoh69

See the second hand's 10 beats per second. Right over the GMT hand.


----------



## amg786

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrAaro

Vintage Atlantic


----------



## JasonEdward

A few random pictures, hope you enjoy








Admin Note: 8. *Images in posts, signatures, avatars and profiles containing* firearms, *knives*, and weapons *are not permitted*, although Moderators may use their discretion in some cases. There is an exception for pictures of a documentary nature which illustrate the actual use of watches, especially if they are in keeping with the theme of the forum in which they are posted. Pictures of knives utilized as tools for a task specific to the thread may also be permitted. *Staged or gratuitous pictures containing* firearms, *knives*, and weapons *are prohibited without exception*. What constitutes documentary and appropriate will be up to the discretion of the moderating team.


----------



## fogbound

Admin Note: 8. *Images in posts*, signatures, avatars and profiles *containing* firearms, *knives*, and weapons *are not permitted*, although Moderators may use their discretion in some cases. There is an exception for pictures of a documentary nature which illustrate the actual use of watches, especially if they are in keeping with the theme of the forum in which they are posted. Pictures of knives utilized as tools for a task specific to the thread may also be permitted. *Staged or gratuitous pictures containing* firearms, *knives*, and weapons *are prohibited without exception.* What constitutes documentary and appropriate will be up to the discretion of the moderating team.


----------



## jimiwilli

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amg786

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexandersun

iPhone X with 2x lens!


----------



## brandman602




----------



## brandman602




----------



## MrAaro

Double trouble!

(Taken with the top watch on a higher ledge, using the lens aperture to create the blur)


----------



## robmellor

My favourite watch wish I still had it.


----------



## Tickythebull

GS









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull

PO









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull

DA38









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull

U1









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull

Chrono









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull

DA 38









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull

Blumo









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull

Milly









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull

Sharky









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull

Milly









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull

Root beer









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull

GS









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## jalquiza

A classy Alpina


----------



## jhauke




----------



## jhchrono




----------



## cadencio05

here are two pictures from my instagram account
@cadencio05


----------



## fcasciar

Some pictures of my lovely breitling premier from the 1950s!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fcasciar

stanik05 said:


> here are two pictures from my instagram account
> @cadencio05
> 
> View attachment 13872189
> 
> View attachment 13872191


These are some sick pictures! Already followed your IG!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kre8ivair

Using white xl mousepad as background. Nothing fancy but happy with finished product.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## veblenist

chriscentro said:


>


Beautiful pictures! Love the composition!


----------



## veblenist

Here's a macro shot of a 5513 Submariner:


----------



## ZM-73

SKX007







Adina Oceaneer SW18 S6FS







Rado D-Star


----------



## kre8ivair

I like to play with Photoshop 

FYI: Ulysse Nardin is available 









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaythedreamer

"The good", "the bad" and "the ugly"


----------



## catmandogmany

you knows what ugly or not.


----------



## kre8ivair

Ulysse Nardin Marine Diver 263-33

FYI. $4500









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## steve laughlin

Photographed outdoors using a mini light and mini tripod. Sony a7II with 50mm macro f/2.8


----------



## steve laughlin

Sony a7II, 50mm Macro f/2.8, tripod and lighting used.


----------



## steve laughlin

Sony a7ii, 50mm f/2.8, window light.


----------



## fcasciar

Shot taken with my iPhone.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kre8ivair

fcasciar said:


> Shot taken with my iPhone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dude!! That's nice!! Shows some emotion.. I like the shoe but at the same time I don't. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kre8ivair

steve laughlin said:


> Sony a7II, 50mm Macro f/2.8, tripod and lighting used.
> 
> View attachment 13913327


Like this... Especially it being "wet"...

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kre8ivair

steve laughlin said:


> Photographed outdoors using a mini light and mini tripod. Sony a7II with 50mm macro f/2.8
> 
> View attachment 13913313


Nature shots are cool. That's some QUALITY!!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## fcasciar

.


----------



## fcasciar

kre8ivair said:


> Dude!! That's nice!! Shows some emotion.. I like the shoe but at the same time I don't.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Sometimes you just need to try it on to appreciate their beauty! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikehomero

Nikon D200 with 50mm F/1,8 and Macroring:


----------



## ZM-73

Nighthawk


----------



## steve laughlin

Seiko 007 mod, Sony a7II, and one small light.


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar

Hmt Shrawan Yellow Dial - Gold Plated - Hand winder - Simple, yet beautiful watch









(btw I apologize for the oversized watermark, but that's the only copy I have available now)


----------



## hongkongtaipan

​


----------



## drcab




----------



## Sherpat




----------



## Drudge

Love the Mini more than the reg. Turtle


----------



## Sugman

Pics taken with iPhone...


----------



## AlexC1202

FordHammie said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


New to this thread but damn that is a beautiful picture!


----------



## AlexC1202

fcasciar said:


> Shot taken with my iPhone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"taken with iPhone". Meanwhile pics with my iPhone Xs look like a used diaper...


----------



## hsdriver

My Tag


----------



## strix

3 weeks after purchase and almost every day on the wrist 
Shiny, deep black dial, double domed glass with very effective AR coating gives an amazing play of light, reflection and shadow





































*Two images removed by Admin due to a rule violation.*


----------



## FordHammie

AlexC1202 said:


> New to this thread but damn that is a beautiful picture!


I'm a  photographer 

Thank you very much and welcome! I took that shot about a year ago.

Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## FordHammie

AlexC1202 said:


> "taken with iPhone". Meanwhile pics with my iPhone Xs look like a used diaper...


Nice composition boss!

Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## ctf0015

I'll be the first to day that I have no idea when in the he LL i'm doing when it comes to photography, but I borrowed the Marketing Director's Nikon D3400 and just used the Auto function. Thoughts?
View attachment DSC_0183.jpg


View attachment DSC_0188.jpg


View attachment DSC_0196.jpg


----------



## Sherpat

ctf0015 said:


> I'll be the first to day that I have no idea when in the he LL i'm doing when it comes to photography, but I borrowed the Marketing Director's Nikon D3400 and just used the Auto function. Thoughts?


Hey man, if those were your first attempts at shooting a watch with a DSLR, well done! That D3400 is an excellent entry level DSLR. I have the virtually identical Nikon D3300.

Since you asked for thoughts, here are mine:

Watches can be a challenge to photograph because they're so shiny, and many of the details are so small. Controlling light and reflection are the key to getting good pictures.

When you take a pic of a watch it helps to think of it like you're taking a picture of a mirror. What you'll see is not the surface of the mirror, but whatever the mirror is reflecting. So in your shot of the Tissot back, we get a nice view of your nose and eyes, along with various light and dark shades from the areas around your head. Some of this is due to the face-on shooting angle, and you can see how your next two pictures avoid this problem merely by angling the faces away from you.

A good way to avoid this in the future is just look at the watch through the camera and see if you see the image of something in the crystal or other surfaces. If you do, just stick a piece of blank paper between the watch and whatever it's reflecting - I use either black or white paper. That will go a long way towards making a better watch picture (especially if you're advertising it for sale!).

It looks to me like your boss is still using the kit lens that came with his Nikon, an 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 (of course, I could be wrong). It's a good general lens, but it's not macro. You can see in that Tissot picture where the auto focus had some trouble getting sharp focus from the distance you were at, but no problems at the farther distance both the DH and Seiko were shot at. If you decide to pursue watch photography, a lens with macro capability will be your friend. (Which leads to this important point: the lens is usually more a factor than camera make/model when it comes to picture clarity.)

Finally, the Auto setting on these cameras do a great job for general holiday snapshots. But if you want to control things like "Depth of Field" - that is, making more or less of your subject in focus - you will need to spend just a bit of time and learn to use the various manual modes. It's not hard at all, and will pay huge dividends.

If you'll forgive me, I'll just post two photos I recently took, and also recently posted here. But they're illustrative: I used the almost identical camera to your Marketing Director's, but with a 40mm macro lens, paper to block reflections, and a manual setting to get the depth of field I wanted:

















All the best!


----------



## ctf0015

Sherpat said:


> Hey man, if those were your first attempts at shooting a watch with a DSLR, well done! That D3400 is an excellent entry level DSLR. I have the virtually identical Nikon D3300.
> 
> Since you asked for thoughts, here are mine:
> 
> Watches can be a challenge to photograph because they're so shiny, and many of the details are so small. Controlling light and reflection are the key to getting good pictures.
> 
> When you take a pic of a watch it helps to think of it like you're taking a picture of a mirror. What you'll see is not the surface of the mirror, but whatever the mirror is reflecting. So in your shot of the Tissot back, we get a nice view of your nose and eyes, along with various light and dark shades from the areas around your head. Some of this is due to the face-on shooting angle, and you can see how your next two pictures avoid this problem merely by angling the faces away from you.
> 
> A good way to avoid this in the future is just look at the watch through the camera and see if you see the image of something in the crystal or other surfaces. If you do, just stick a piece of blank paper between the watch and whatever it's reflecting - I use either black or white paper. That will go a long way towards making a better watch picture (especially if you're advertising it for sale!).
> 
> It looks to me like your boss is still using the kit lens that came with his Nikon, an 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 (of course, I could be wrong). It's a good general lens, but it's not macro. You can see in that Tissot picture where the auto focus had some trouble getting sharp focus from the distance you were at, but no problems at the farther distance both the DH and Seiko were shot at. If you decide to pursue watch photography, a lens with macro capability will be your friend. (Which leads to this important point: the lens is usually more a factor than camera make/model when it comes to picture clarity.)
> 
> Finally, the Auto setting on these cameras do a great job for general holiday snapshots. But if you want to control things like "Depth of Field" - that is, making more or less of your subject in focus - you will need to spend just a bit of time and learn to use the various manual modes. It's not hard at all, and will pay huge dividends.
> 
> If you'll forgive me, I'll just post two photos I recently took, and also recently posted here. But they're illustrative: I used the almost identical camera to your Marketing Director's, but with a 40mm macro lens, paper to block reflections, and a manual setting to get the depth of field I wanted:
> 
> View attachment 13986725
> 
> 
> View attachment 13986729
> 
> 
> All the best!


Thank you for the response! All of it makes sense, and it looks like YouTube will be one heck of a resource as well! You are correct, everything is the stock lenses. However, if I ask nicely, I'm sure we could pick up a basic macro lens. I can see a significant different between your pictures and mine, so if I'm redoing the picture of the Tissot, would I use the piece of paper to cover that portion of my face?


----------



## Sherpat

When you get closer and closer to shooting a watch face absolutely dead face-on, the paper trick gets more tricky. I mean, sticking a sheet of paper right in front of your eyes would be a bit awkward, right? Especially if you're shooting hand held as opposed to on a tripod with a remote trigger (a cheap investment I highly recommend, either the one I have or the official Nikon one).

What I usually do when it comes to that is use white poster board out of frame to reflect light where I want it, and also adjust the light(s) themselves if I'm in a studio setting where I can do so. If you really want to go all-in, I use a $40 ring light that mounts to the front of the lens when I'm doing product photography for my wife's little homemade products. It works great for throwing light strait ahead for face-on work, and you can vary the intensity AND make only one side or the other light up, which is a great feature for casting shadows, etc.

Finally, something that works wonders for cutting down glare and reflection if you're, say, outdoors or anywhere else where you can't set up a reflecting board: a polarizing filter. Trust me, you want it. Just spin the thing slowly and be amazed at how all of the sudden you're able to see the face of the watch underneath the crystal rather than the glare of the crystal itself (also good for street photography for looking at store windows and not seeing the cars reflected in it, and even under the surface of water for pool and stream artsy shots).

Hope this helped!


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## rixcafe




----------



## Royal68

Many of these pictures look like they belong in an AD's catalog because they're so damn nice!
Here's mine


----------



## AirWatch




----------



## RMS911

chriscentro said:


>


Very cool pictures!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RMS911

WatchObsession said:


> Tag Heuer Gulf Monaco
> 
> View attachment 13546747


Nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

1600


----------



## moonwalker239

Dreyfuss Pilot Automatic. Shot with S7 edge


----------



## moonwalker239

Dreyfuss Pilot Automatic. Shot with S7 edge


----------



## jimiwilli

Even though I'm selling these, I love the way this picture turned out









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aleksejeremeev

Oh, what a vintage beauty.b-)


----------



## Drudge




----------



## kre8ivair

Took a break and noticed something....









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex

aleksejeremeev said:


> View attachment 14067167
> 
> Oh, what a vintage beauty.b-)


Yup


----------



## gyrotourbillon007




----------



## chriscentro




----------



## st4rbeast

Bulova Lunar Pilot on Fujifilm X-T3 16mm

View attachment DSCF6887.jpg


View attachment DSCF6879.jpg


----------



## JAFO

Very cool, especially the offset lighting in the first picture.


----------



## dvkwatchphotography




----------



## JAFO

Great detail shots.


----------



## warsh

dvkwatchphotography said:


> View attachment 14095785
> 
> 
> View attachment 14095787
> 
> 
> View attachment 14095789
> 
> 
> View attachment 14095791
> 
> 
> View attachment 14095793
> 
> 
> View attachment 14095795
> 
> 
> View attachment 14095799


Really nice photos and that Laco is super!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jimiwilli

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## Stevencjain

jmanlay said:


>


Great shot, the GMT hand really POPS


----------



## Dankoh69

Dankoh69


----------



## Drudge

What can I say I like blue dials


----------



## JAFO

The shot with the Oris and the tree really works.


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## HamSamich9




----------



## peskydonut




----------



## Ajk9600

Outstanding! The light on the first two and the one are breathtaking. Natural light truly is the best. It’s so honest.


----------



## manofrolex

Need to get a true macro lense


----------



## Reecha

Stunning watch! Loved it. I want it. Especially the color shades of the watch is superb!


----------



## Reecha

Awesome collections! The macro capture has great clarity!


----------



## Mr.Sawyer

View attachment 14189239


----------



## Drudge




----------



## fazfrench

42mm 1963 panda by Faz, sur Flickr


----------



## fazfrench

Blue reverse panda 1963 Ed in 42mm by Faz, sur Flickr


----------



## JAFO

Great depth and color.


----------



## fazfrench

Thanks

A look at the dial and the domed sapphire


ED42 blue reverse panda dial by Faz, sur Flickr


----------



## Szymon_Kra




----------



## TroyTrojan10

Golf with the golf.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TroyTrojan10

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TroyTrojan10

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fazfrench

White Nemo by Faz, sur Flickr


----------



## gto05z

Oris Source of Life


----------



## gto05z

View attachment 14213299

Oris Source of Life


----------



## gto05z

sorry not sure why that came up twice


----------



## kennkez

fazfrench said:


> Thanks
> 
> A look at the dial and the domed sapphire
> 
> 
> ED42 blue reverse panda dial by Faz, sur Flickr


What a beautiful watch, do you have a wrist shot for this?


----------



## Sherpat

gto05z said:


> sorry not sure why that came up twice


This happens a lot. Basically, when you write anything here - start a thread, add to a thread, reply to a post - when you hit the button to post it you often get the message that it won't be posted because you have to wait a certain amount of time, and you should try again in a bit. Ignore that, your entry did post regardless what that message says. Scroll to the top and click on the thread you're in, and you'll see it there at the end. That's been my experience, anyway.


----------



## gto05z

View attachment 14218055


----------



## JAFO

Great high-angle lume shot.


----------



## usclassic




----------



## Drudge




----------



## soycowboy

Rolex 1550









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soycowboy

Rolex with Mosaic Dial









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soycowboy

Tudor Mid-size Submariner









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## kenng012

Drudge said:


>


This pic makes me so happy.


----------



## manofrolex

soycowboy said:


> Tudor Mid-size Submariner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deozed




----------



## Vanstr

The Tudor Sub looks great!


----------



## Drudge




----------



## Rhodocene

some of mine

View attachment 14245109


View attachment 14245111


View attachment 14245113


View attachment 14245115


View attachment 14245117


View attachment 14245121


View attachment 14245123


----------



## deepsea03

Drinking Fountain City Coffee while working in the City of Fountains


----------



## Sherpat

deepsea03 said:


> Drinking Fountain City Coffee while working in the City of Fountains


I miss Lil' Jakes Eat It and Beat It downtown....

Great pic


----------



## Fredette

Rhodocene said:


> some of mine
> 
> View attachment 14245109
> 
> View attachment 14245111
> 
> View attachment 14245113
> 
> View attachment 14245115
> 
> View attachment 14245117
> 
> View attachment 14245121
> 
> View attachment 14245123


Hey, new to photography and using a canon 40d. What settings were you using to get these results. I like the black background. Looks rich

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## FordHammie

All beautiful shots; Love this place!









Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fredette

soycowboy said:


> Rolex with Mosaic Dial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like that dial. What year did Rolex make that?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## soycowboy

Fredette said:


> I like that dial. What year did Rolex make that?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


These mosaics are from the 1970s. This one is circa 1973.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhodocene

Fredette said:


> Hey, new to photography and using a canon 40d. What settings were you using to get these results. I like the black background. Looks rich
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Thanks!
I have a Nikon d3200. All of those pictures, except the one with the blue Casio solar chrono (35mm f/1.8 lens) and the Seiko at the end (iPhone 8) are made with the kit lens (18-55mm f/4.5-5.6). The background is a black T-shirt. The general idea is to direct all light on the watch (I used a desk light softened with a piece of paper, and a flashlight for a more harsh, accented, "blingy" light) and intentionally underexpose the picture. That way the background is a dark black, while all the viewers attention is focused on the watch. You should align the hands to make a "smiling watch face", it helps (although some of my pictures are with the hands showing the actual time). I use a tripod, because sometimes the exposures are around 1/30-1/10 of a second with the ISO at minimum (100) and with f/8 (which I found to be the sweet spot for the kit lens at 55mm). I try to zoom out to 55 if possible, to flatten the image and experiment with the correct angle for the flashlight which I hold in my hand. Don't forget to wipe the watch with a microfiber cloth, maybe use some gloves while positioning to avoid dust and fingerprints (they can ruin a picture).
The general idea is to keep experimenting, you never know what might be the result. Post your pictures for us to see as well. :-!


----------



## Fredette

Thanks a lot. I'll get to work and get some pics up 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhodocene

Fredette said:


> Thanks a lot. I'll get to work and get some pics up
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Also, post processing can make or break a picture, especially white balance.


----------



## Fredette

Rhodocene said:


> Also, post processing can make or break a picture, especially white balance.


Do you use Photoshop or Lightroom?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhodocene

Fredette said:


> Do you use Photoshop or Lightroom?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Lightroom, I rarely (if ever) use PS.


----------



## FordHammie

Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhodocene

Just arrived today:

View attachment DSC_8621.jpg


----------



## Fredette

Rhodocene said:


> Just arrived today:
> 
> View attachment 14277147
> 
> View attachment 14277149


Watch looks good. What's the liquid?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## soycowboy

Cool grey Rolex 15000

My IG is oysterfossils and my Reddit handle is soycowboy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soycowboy

Just a 5500 and IPA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fredette

soycowboy said:


> Just a 5500 and IPA
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm diggin the Rolex, not sure about the IPA 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge




----------



## Fredette

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Fredette

Fredette said:


> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


By the way, that's actually a black face, but when the sun hits it from different angles it gives off this nice blue look

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## jimiwilli

Messing around with some shots today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge




----------



## Nicocamp353

Pam 161 ,









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan




----------



## Kvadrat

I like it! Where did you get it from? And the price please


----------



## kissoglou79

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kissoglou79

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge




----------



## carlosimery

Oh ohhh ooohhhhh!!!! Yeah


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gto05z




----------



## bodymassage

A little bit of cool on a hot day in July


----------



## Geology Rocks

TudorBBLight by HpiRally, on Flickr

Sony A7Riii, 90MM Macro


----------



## gto05z




----------



## jimiwilli

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abdullah8001




----------



## abdullah8001




----------



## watchguy-007

abdullah8001 said:


> View attachment 14351607


Nice picture

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HorologyHouse




----------



## Rickster27b

A simple direct photograph is often the best.


----------



## Szymon_Kra




----------



## Rickster27b

Here is my Laco Flieger - Superluminova on the B dial. A more difficult shot than usual .. you really need a tripod and a manual camera to do it properly in my opinion. f 3.6, ISO 1600, 1/6th sec. At this magnification you can start see the dots of Super Luminova.


----------



## jimiwilli

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimiwilli

New SOTC







View attachment DSC06346.jpg
View attachment DSC06346.jpg


----------



## MrThompsonr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Geology Rocks

Oris Big Crown 1 by HpiRally, on Flickr

ZodiacSand by HpiRally, on Flickr


----------



## Drudge




----------



## Drudge




----------



## FraserTime

Here is my most recent watch photography. Carl F. Bucherer Heritage Chrono Bicompax Annual


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## ndrs63

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fapodaca

These are all awesome. Lot of good looking watches on here.


----------



## Sherpat

How to make a 7-dollar garage sale watch look like....a 10-dollar garage sale watch!


----------



## MrThompsonr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MrThompsonr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zhanming057




----------



## Drudge




----------



## Dunkan

All photo is amazing!


----------



## MrThompsonr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MrThompsonr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Drudge




----------



## Fredette

Monaco 









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## mrbucks




----------



## elvincible




----------



## Jd.smith

Hello Everyone.


----------



## jjonesfc

Are your photos only cameras or so you use the phone too. This is clear and my android does not compare. lol


----------



## MrThompsonr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## strix




----------



## manofrolex




----------



## Drudge




----------



## MrBacon

Certina DS 1









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## seungbum81

Drudge said:


>


This is a great shot!


----------



## strix




----------



## seungbum81

HorologyHouse said:


>


I have blue, this is awesome!


----------



## ChrisinOhio

Some of my favorites.


----------



## andsan

Glashutte Original Hand Date


----------



## MrThompsonr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DallasCRX




----------



## Draconian Collector

View attachment IMG_0113_1572018215413.jpg


----------



## Draconian Collector

strix said:


>


What watch is this? I love the Samurai theme


----------



## bazza.




----------



## Drudge




----------



## Cost&Found

love the snowflake!


----------



## bancika

Few of mine


----------



## fenomeno

Really amazing shots on this thread. Here is mine (still learning the ropes)


----------



## Redditditdadu

fenomeno said:


> Really amazing shots on this thread. Here is mine (still learning the ropes)
> View attachment 14597475


What Seiko is that?? It's gorgeous!


----------



## SequoiaMan




----------



## ross2187

Just took this shot, slightly edited.

So I don't have problems taking the pictures, but how do I get rid of the reflections? Any suggestions? Always struggled with that. I either shoot with iphone 11 Pro, or Fuji X100F and its two converters.

Thanks!


----------



## Sherpat

ross2187 said:


> Just took this shot, slightly edited.
> 
> So I don't have problems taking the pictures, but how do I get rid of the reflections? Any suggestions? Always struggled with that. I either shoot with iphone 11 Pro, or Fuji X100F and its two converters.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Ross -

If you are taking a top-down picture of a watch face, make sure your camera is not between the watch and the light source. Since this is hard to do with an overhead light, kill that light and set up two lights on either side of the watch pointing down at an agle towards the crystal. And if you're seeing the reflection of something in the background, place a white card between the watch face and whatever that something is. The reflection will then be of the white card, which in the picture will not look like a reflection at all. (This is a good trick if the watch face is at an angle. Consider the watch face a mirror. Block what that mirror is reflecting with a neutral colored card.)

Hope this helps!


----------



## 1981Eagle

This is my Explorer II .... I like the way it came out


----------



## 1981Eagle

I took this off-center so I could use it as computer wall-paper and have room for icons


----------



## 1981Eagle

I've since sold off this watch, but I like the photo nonetheless


----------



## strix




----------



## Drudge




----------



## deepsea03

233 on Diaboliq cracked leather


----------



## mobisync

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhauke

Playing with lighting & lume last night.









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jhauke

Made my daily beater actually look pretty decent! 









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicocamp353

Not as clear but...









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jhauke

A little halfwatch action with the PAM 89









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jhauke

Another day, another pic!









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sxmwht

jhauke said:


> Made my daily beater actually look pretty decent!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


That's a .... hot photo 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## jhauke

sxmwht said:


> That's a .... hot photo
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Thanks! Literally just some diffused window lighting and a white light led lamp, light filter on the phone camera app.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchBandit.com

Formex Essence Chronometer Blue - More pictures incl. a lot macros *here*


----------



## b'oris




----------



## andsan

Glashütte vintage


----------



## forsakenfury

Awesome pictures!


----------



## 1981Eagle

Here's a couple I took this morning


----------



## mobisync

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cav25




----------



## Draconian Collector

A few I took today

View attachment _MG_0342.jpg
View attachment _MG_0357.jpg
View attachment _MG_0392.jpg
View attachment _MG_0416.jpg
View attachment _MG_0427.jpg


----------



## asilker

Draconian Collector said:


> A few I took today
> 
> View attachment 14675711
> View attachment 14675725
> View attachment 14675727
> View attachment 14675729
> View attachment 14675731


Is that golfer scorekeep a clasp or it's own piece?

Love the lighting


----------



## asilker

Draconian Collector said:


> A few I took today
> 
> View attachment 14675711
> View attachment 14675725
> View attachment 14675727
> View attachment 14675729
> View attachment 14675731


Is that golfer scorekeep a clasp or it's own piece?

Love the lighting


----------



## Draconian Collector

asilker said:


> Draconian Collector said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few I took today
> 
> View attachment 14675711
> View attachment 14675725
> View attachment 14675727
> View attachment 14675729
> View attachment 14675731
> 
> 
> 
> Is that golfer scorekeep a clasp or it's own piece?
> 
> Love the lighting
Click to expand...

Its its own piece. It's has its own crappy strap and clasp haha


----------



## lecongtoan

my watch today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rixcafe

Most recent:


----------



## lecongtoan

uniauto Citizen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge




----------



## fenomeno




----------



## brysn_watches

Bulova Lunar Pilot Chronograph.

I post more on my IG too!


----------



## rixcafe




----------



## Wolfsatz

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## watch1440




----------



## Drudge




----------



## Henrik A

Oris pointerdate red dail










Sendt fra min SM-G950F med Tapatalk


----------



## lecongtoan

play caro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lecongtoan

Drudge said:


>


Beauty watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lecongtoan

fenomeno said:


> View attachment 14707471


Nice shoot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lecongtoan

Henrik A said:


> Oris pointerdate red dail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sendt fra min SM-G950F med Tapatalk


Sunning case

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zeit_time

Gratuitous lume...


----------



## zeit_time




----------



## zeit_time

Imagine how nice this shot would be with a real camera?


----------



## Drudge

lecongtoan said:


> Beauty watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree :-!


----------



## SWIMTEXAN

Drudge said:


> I agree :-!


I second this


----------



## lecongtoan

blue yatch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watch1440

Things you can see in a macro shot. Watches are even more beautiful.
Love taking them.


----------



## lecongtoan

watch1440 said:


> Things you can see in a macro shot. Watches are even more beautiful.
> Love taking them.
> 
> View attachment 14737047


Nice shoot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Song Le

Took me awhile to get this shot but happy with the results!  
Had to focus stack 10 images and touch up all the dust (because it's shot on black which makes it even harder)

View attachment 14738923


Check out the Masamune watches on facebook & instagram we'll be launching in a few months! Hope to get any support from the community here. Thanks


----------



## Song Le

Took me awhile to get this shot but happy with the results!  
Had to focus stack 10 images and touch up all the dust (because it's shot on black which makes it even harder)

View attachment 14738923


Check out the Masamune watches on facebook & instagram we'll be launching in a few months! Hope to get any support from the community here. Thanks


----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd




----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd

Not in perfect lightning but I really like this pic









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Airlyss

watch1440 said:


> Things you can see in a macro shot. Watches are even more beautiful.
> Love taking them.
> 
> View attachment 14737047


Dope shot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd

caseback of an AP









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd

Turtle on the beach









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## jakesky




----------



## MysteryBiscuits

Trying to capture the details of an all-black watch with black lumes, indoors, with a phone.


----------



## Why-Not

Omega Seamaster Pro (Rio Olympic edition).
It spends most time on my wrist.


----------



## dglsjhan

New to me Oris Aquis


----------



## mrk




----------



## lecongtoan

Seiko KS year 1972

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haf

Geckota G-01


----------



## Why-Not

Rolex Milgauss


----------



## lecongtoan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kylini

I figured I should exploit some morning snow and pose my Aqua Terra. This is as shot with a Canon EOS RP and a cheap nifty fifty.


----------



## Sassi




----------



## dubhead

Hamilton Navy GMT


----------



## chartzngrafs

Just messing around with some lighting with my Oly OM-D EM10 MIII. Using a Zonlai MF 22mm f1.8. Not great but had fun taking these.


----------



## lecongtoan

alot scratch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lecongtoan

chartzngrafs said:


> Just messing around with some lighting with my Oly OM-D EM10 MIII. Using a Zonlai MF 22mm f1.8. Not great but had fun taking these.


Blue dial alway attractived 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cadencio05

one of the newest pics


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## lecongtoan

KS 5626

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moralles

colection what I had everything was great was specialy Fortis!


----------



## alibeg




----------



## jam3s121




----------



## Porsche993

...


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## lecongtoan

Seiko Crown

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd




----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd




----------



## Why-Not

Breitling Transocean
View attachment BREITLING_res.jpg


----------



## lecongtoan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan

Longines


----------



## DavidTam




----------



## DavidTam




----------



## DavidTam




----------



## lecongtoan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bctimekeeper

Chopard Mille Milgia GMT 8992 exhibit case back 🙂


----------



## bctimekeeper

A better/clearer photo of my Chopard Mille Milgia GMT 8992 exhibit case back compared to the previous photo I posted


----------



## Haf

Seamaster on rubber


----------



## lecongtoan

Sunning case

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Haf

El Primero


----------



## mui.richard

214270 MK I


----------



## Superbri22

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisinOhio

RGM 300


----------



## lecongtoan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lecongtoan

SolarPower said:


>


Nice shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lecongtoan

ChrisinOhio said:


> RGM 300


How can you do that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## mui.richard

1952 Tudor Fleurier 390 movement


----------



## lecongtoan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sokard




----------



## dfwcowboy




----------



## mui.richard




----------



## lecongtoan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sassi




----------



## mrjakobsen

Love my Seagull.


----------



## mrjakobsen

Love my Seagull.

View attachment 14934655


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## mui.richard

Developing patina on bronze


----------



## brysn_watches

My recent photograph of my friend's Seiko Urushi dial.


----------



## lecongtoan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lecongtoan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Draconian Collector

Quick shot in the water the turned out well


----------



## Ivan_Hellsing

My Molnija )


----------



## Haf

GS


----------



## mui.richard

The warmth of bronze


----------



## lecongtoan

blue KS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lecongtoan

Ivan_Hellsing said:


> My Molnija )
> 
> View attachment 14961265
> 
> 
> View attachment 14961267
> 
> 
> View attachment 14961263


Nice shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nudie

Took it using my mobile phone, watch belongs to a friend of mine though lol..









Sent from my CPH1877 using Tapatalk


----------



## lecongtoan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jakesky




----------



## watchesinnature

Seiko Presage Fuyugeshiki


----------



## mui.richard

Rolex 216570 Explorer II


----------



## lecongtoan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lecongtoan

watchesinnature said:


> Seiko Presage Fuyugeshiki
> 
> View attachment 14977823


Nice shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchesinnature

Really happy with how this turned out, not the sharpest of images but it was me crouching under an umbrella in the rain in front of my house...Pretty sure my neighbors thought i was getting a little weird...:-d

Taken before the madness.


----------



## nudie

216570 POLAR 









Sent from my CPH1877 using Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy




----------



## lecongtoan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rayrayhey

My Tudor Black Bay ETA


----------



## rayrayhey

My Tudor Black Bay ETA

View attachment 15011637


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## mui.richard

Tudor 79270 Oyster Prince Chronograph.


----------



## lecongtoan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wtp123

2209.50 with that killer orange bezel


----------



## lecongtoan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard

Perfect kill-time while social distancing.


----------



## Black5

mui.richard said:


> Perfect kill-time while social distancing.


So much to like in this photo Richard.

Both the watch and Macallan are magnificent subjects.

Only criticism is that the glass appears empty.

Couldn't wait for the shoot to finish before downing it?



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## mui.richard

Black5 said:


> So much to like in this photo Richard.
> 
> Both the watch and Macallan are magnificent subjects.
> 
> Only criticism is that the glass appears empty.
> 
> Couldn't wait for the shoot to finish before downing it?
> 
> SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


Fact is it took me a few minutes to lineup the shot and when I finally got it I had the drink and forgot to take another before it was empty...


----------



## dinofcb

lecongtoan said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What reference is this? Beautiful piece


----------



## lecongtoan

dinofcb said:


> What reference is this? Beautiful piece


It Ks 45-7000

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## peskydonut




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Melon84

Vratislavia Conceptum Pan-Afrika









Wysłane z mojego SM-G965F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## scooby-wrx




----------



## 120Clicks

I hate how the quality degrades when uploaded, but you get the idea.

























IG: 120clickswatchbldrs


----------



## Haf

AT on new strap


----------



## MrThompsonr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Haf

View attachment 5aXiWMG.jpg


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## warsh

Zenith defy classic









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard

Undone x Simple Union Limited Edition Bronze.


----------



## jbz1973

Sent from my  iPhone


----------



## jbz1973

Sent from my  iPhone


----------



## jbz1973

Where's Waldo?

Sent from my  iPhone


----------



## jbz1973

Sent from my  iPhone


----------



## jbz1973

Sent from my  iPhone


----------



## jbz1973

Sent from my  iPhone


----------



## jbz1973

Sent from my  iPhone


----------



## jbz1973

Sent from my  iPhone


----------



## jbz1973

Sent from my  iPhone


----------



## gto05z




----------



## evancamp13

One from this morning

View attachment 15143071


Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## evancamp13

And one more

View attachment DSC06251_2.jpg


Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN

evancamp13 said:


> And one more


That's an awesome shot.


----------



## evancamp13

BRN said:


> That's an awesome shot.


Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## evancamp13

View attachment DSC06279_1.jpg


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## dubhead

jbz1973 said:


> Sent from my  iPhone


The palm tree reflection is fantastic! Great shot!


----------



## dubhead




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## brysonandwatches




----------



## chriswatson

amazing photos


----------



## LB Carl

Just changed over from Nikon DSLR to Fuji mirrorless and loving the EVF among other differences.


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## evancamp13

Got a few of the new Tag I just grabbed :-D

View attachment 15244405


View attachment 15244407


View attachment 15244409


View attachment 15244419


----------



## BRN




----------



## mui.richard

evancamp13 said:


> Got a few of the new Tag I just grabbed :-D
> 
> View attachment 15244405
> 
> 
> View attachment 15244407
> 
> 
> View attachment 15244409
> 
> 
> View attachment 15244419


Nicely done


----------



## Bradtothebones

❄🐟


----------



## LB Carl

BRN said:


>


Nice pic! I really like that watch. I have the Intra-Matic 1968 which I enjoy, but would prefer to have the one you have. I like the white dial and 40mm size.


----------



## BRN

LB Carl said:


> Nice pic! I really like that watch. I have the Intra-Matic 1968 which I enjoy, but would prefer to have the one you have. I like the white dial and 40mm size.


Thank you! But your 68 is no slouch either! I wish I had been into the hobby when the 68 was released. I love the reverse panda and would have snapped one up as well!


----------



## Wolfsatz

Mk1 Bund by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Sixracer

I am amazed how many terrible shots I have but occasionally I get something right.




























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN




----------



## LB Carl

BRN said:


> Thank you! But your 68 is no slouch either! I wish I had been into the hobby when the 68 was released. I love the reverse panda and would have snapped one up as well!


Thanks! Mine is nice but I haven't been able to shake the version you have since it came out. Every once in a while, I stare at it and have to fight the urge not to buy it.


----------



## Bradtothebones




----------



## BRN




----------



## BRN




----------



## naihet




----------



## chatman

Here are some of mine.

























Should've cleared the microfiber particles off the Sky-Dweller. I may just do that and re-shoot it.


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## grafiz




----------



## siddiquefehd

The love of watches has sort of reignited my passion for photography. Here are a couple of mine!!  Shot with a speedlight.


----------



## stlwatchlvr




----------



## GregorAmbroz

I like macros...


----------



## lukee




----------



## Guasch

Hey hey, have some Seiko SNZH. New to the Photography section.
Loosely inspiration from that Omega ad with Daniel Craig in a suit sinking in water but executed it with a bit more sinister vibe.

SNZH57


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## BRN




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## grafiz




----------



## usclassic




----------



## Puma Cat

Here's some of my watch photography...a mix of ambient and studio lighting...
My Autodromo....


----------



## Puma Cat

My Sinn 104i...


----------



## Puma Cat

Tudor Black Bay...


----------



## Puma Cat

Sinn 556A


----------



## Puma Cat

Another shot of my 104i...


----------



## Puma Cat

Sinn EZM3...


----------



## Puma Cat

My Hanhart Pioneer One LE


----------



## mrk




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Drudge




----------



## chriscentro




----------



## VincentG

I think one of my best outdoor pics.


----------



## cmd0518

Any of you guys using an iphone and if so, any tricks?


----------



## mrk




----------



## loudbryan44

You guys are next level with some of these pictures, I'm still learning. What do you use for those close up shots on a phone camera?


----------



## Okapi001




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## franco60

White dial Seamaster isn't just for summer.









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic




----------



## jam3s121




----------



## bmilleker

Damasko DC56, shot with Fujifilm XT-3 and the 60mm f2.4.


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## mui.richard

Tudor Oyster Prince chronograph 79270 on Joseph Bonnie vintage leather NATO.


----------



## abdullahnr

mui.richard said:


> Tudor Oyster Prince chronograph 79270 on Joseph Bonnie vintage leather NATO.


Awesome shot!


----------



## mui.richard




----------



## mui.richard

abdullahnr said:


> Awesome shot!


Thanks mate


----------



## Russ1965

mui.richard said:


> Tudor Oyster Prince chronograph 79270 on Joseph Bonnie vintage leather NATO.


Great composition and use of light 👌


----------



## buddahlou




----------



## chen_alexander

Quite proud of this shot


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## JimJJ

warsh said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Gorgeous shots. Love that textured face on the GS.


----------



## warsh

JimJJ said:


> Gorgeous shots. Love that textured face on the GS.


Thanks!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mrod1108

My humble contribution.


----------



## TexasTee

Just iPhone XS Max these days. No crazy talent....


----------



## BB4Life




----------



## BB4Life




----------



## BB4Life




----------



## BB4Life




----------



## VincentG




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965

BB4Life said:


> View attachment 15514655


Very creative !!


----------



## 1981Eagle

Collins - my latest microbrand ... I like it


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## K. Bosch

New to the forum. First post.

I took this pic of my Momentum MH30 Open Heart dive watch shortly after I bought it this summer.


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## K. Bosch

Mistaken post... sorry. Can mods delete?


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## buddahlou




----------



## jovani




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## kboyle




----------



## kboyle




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## jam3s121




----------



## dubhead

jam3s121 said:


> View attachment 15543015


What's the one on the left? That's a good looking Seiko captured well.


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## jam3s121

dubhead said:


> What's the one on the left? That's a good looking Seiko captured well.


SPB143, its a newer release.
?


----------



## usclassic




----------



## Patagonico




----------



## TracerBullet

Patagonico said:


>


A great pic and a fantastic watch - what model is that?


----------



## Patagonico

TracerBullet said:


> A great pic and a fantastic watch - what model is that?


THX friend.
Seiko SARB 035

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5S) mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TracerBullet

Patagonico said:


> THX friend.
> Seiko SARB 035
> 
> Enviado desde mi Moto G (5S) mediante Tapatalk


Thank you - although now I have yet another watch I feel compelled to buy!


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## aritra

Few Vintage hand crankers


----------



## loudbryan44




----------



## jovani




----------



## WatchObsession




----------



## chriscentro




----------



## combat_vet

Amazing photo work


----------



## creepy ross




----------



## loudbryan44

Dinner tonight with my favorite









Sent from my SM-G988U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrTechAgent




----------



## jovani




----------



## gelatomancer

Monta Oceanking


----------



## ContemporaryVictorian




----------



## rower003




----------



## rower003




----------



## rower003




----------



## rower003




----------



## labcoatguy




----------



## creepy ross




----------



## usclassic

Caught a watch selfie today


----------



## SndChsr

A few lume shots. My Steinheart Ocean One, a modded Seiko SPRD63 which I have just finished working on, and Citizen Ana-Digi 8982-085496.


----------



## jovani




----------



## james_dssg

chriscentro said:


>


Wow, these are awesome. 
Alright my reply is 2 years late but.. I've always wondered how people can use the props to tell a certain story to his/her photos. Is it just a matter of experimenting with what props and how you place them?
Any kind of direction you consider?

I think my attempts tend to just look messy hahah


----------



## Bluebirdwatch1

james_dssg said:


> Wow, these are awesome.
> Alright my reply is 2 years late but.. I've always wondered how people can use the props to tell a certain story to his/her photos. Is it just a matter of experimenting with what props and how you place them?
> Any kind of direction you consider?
> 
> I think my attempts tend to just look messy hahah


Gotta get that creative juice flowing through your brain!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

JLC Polaris Date









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## james_dssg

Bluebirdwatch1 said:


> Gotta get that creative juice flowing through your brain!


I mean, as someone who plays music, I usually observe that people, including myself, works better with a certain direction instead of just purely random experimentation - even if the direction is as simple as matching shapes or colours.

But i guess a good start might be just "copying" what someone else is doing, and try to recreate them on your own!


----------



## jovani




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## VizslaFriend

My humble contribution. I just love natural light...


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## LeoV Cars & Watches




----------



## chriscentro




----------



## chriscentro




----------



## MichiganWatchCollector

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichiganWatchCollector

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichiganWatchCollector

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic




----------



## chriscentro




----------



## MichiganWatchCollector

iPhone X

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichiganWatchCollector

iPhone X

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buddahlou




----------



## notthewatchguy




----------



## MichiganWatchCollector

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bswcollection

jam3s121 said:


> View attachment 15526071


That Dan Henry looks really good with the blue!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## Galaga

chriscentro said:


>


That's nice. What is that?


----------



## peskydonut

Galaga said:


> That's nice. What is that?


It's the Undone Terra Daybreak









Buy Personalized Watches | Best Custom Watches Online | UNDONE


UNDONE offers high-quality personalized and customized watches for men and women who seek style. Build your unique watch via our watch customizer!




www.undone.com


----------



## Mark Bender

chriscentro said:


>


Impressive pictures! Really nice composition.


----------



## [BOBO]




----------



## [BOBO]




----------



## MichiganWatchCollector

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmandragon

Vintage VBD Chronograph Timer:


----------



## chriscentro

Mark Bender said:


> Impressive pictures! Really nice composition.





Galaga said:


> That's nice. What is that?


Thanks guys. Yes, it's the new Undone Terra. ?


----------



## chriscentro

double post


----------



## lixhampton

Wow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichiganWatchCollector

iPhone X 
1950's Movado Museum Watch









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichiganWatchCollector

iPhone X
Bulova Devil Diver









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichiganWatchCollector

iPhone X









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichiganWatchCollector

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## creepy ross




----------



## ZachRNZ

I've only recently started using flash, and I'm liking the results, although there's quite a learning curve. I spend more time in trial and error than I did using a light box previously, largely because I can't see what I'm going to get until I take the shot.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Superbri22

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CanuckRS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoangvisuals

Natural sunlight.


----------



## jovani




----------



## Orisginal

Macro of the GS SBGE249. Not an angle you see every day 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## naturalfractal

Orisginal said:


> Macro of the GS SBGE249. Not an angle you see every day
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice DOF!


----------



## dkr

Nikon D700 + AF-S 105mm Macro


----------



## usclassic

What I like about this shot is the shadow appears to be an anti aircraft gun turret.


----------



## ZM-73

Seiko Flight Computer


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## wolfpilp




----------



## howards4th




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## mark405




----------



## basculante




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## naturalfractal




----------



## Haf




----------



## Batboy

@chriscentro I love your composition


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## sabot03196

Trying to overcome the lack of anti reflective undercoat and every shiny surface on this Hamilton Ventura.


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Tritium luuuuume


----------



## naturalfractal

Practised Macro photography for the first time today. Only realised afterwards that I had the grain setting turned on...


----------



## chriscentro

naturalfractal said:


> View attachment 15653827
> View attachment 15653826
> 
> 
> Practised Macro photography for the first time today. Only realised afterwards that I had the grain setting turned on...


 And out of focus....


----------



## naturalfractal

chriscentro said:


> And out of focus....


Just very shallow DoF as I didn't have good lighting + compression. Will try again in daylight


----------



## Dietzster

simon_nmk said:


> View attachment 15645073


Classic!


----------



## Haf




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SeikoBaritone

From a few weeks ago:


----------



## time+tide

Just stumbled upon this post, excellent pictures!


----------



## Wolfsatz

DSCN6919-COLLAGE by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz

NightHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz

Seiko Ice Monster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## [BOBO]




----------



## Jtphoto

Lots of nice photos guys. I suppose I should pull out the big cameras and play instead of quick snaps with my phone lol. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Haf




----------



## asfalloth

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Haf




----------



## Ahmad310

asfalloth said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


great shot! My fav watch!


----------



## Canadian_Kyle

My B&R Phantom


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## labcoatguy

A laptop makes for an excellent light source and backdrop.


----------



## creepy ross

labcoatguy said:


> A laptop makes for an excellent light source and backdrop.
> View attachment 15712697


Unfortunately, I thought that too and magnetized my watch

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## labcoatguy

creepy ross said:


> Unfortunately, I thought that too and magnetized my watch
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Whoops. From the laptop's speaker?


----------



## mui.richard




----------



## Megalobyte

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Megalobyte

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## creepy ross

labcoatguy said:


> Whoops. From the laptop's speaker?


I think it was the battery. I felt the watch get pulled to the surface of the laptop just as I was putting it down.

Thankfully, demagetizers are all over amazon for about $12


----------



## Coders

Here's my Speedy..


----------



## Megalobyte

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrk

I took these with just a phone and the light from my PC monitor. Amazing what's possible with phones these days.


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## labcoatguy

Some of you may have seen this watch on the Uncle Seiko instagram feed. Here is another shot from that shoot.


----------



## Linden_way




----------



## Haf




----------



## mui.richard

.


----------



## Yeardley




----------



## johngr




----------



## notthewatchguy

Something different, but here is one of a lady's watch.


----------



## Haf




----------



## ZM-73

Gigandet Pulsation


----------



## Haf




----------



## mui.richard




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## deozed

114060 on RubberB


----------



## mui.richard




----------



## warsh

The mythical Halios Seaforth gen 1 gilt fixie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## r00ski

My old office had the best lighting on gloomy days


----------



## r00ski

The new office lightinig will do if I'm looking for some good flecto


----------



## r00ski

and then there's my bedroom salt lamp, it has the softest orange glow which makes for some pretty cool pics imo


----------



## ZimCC

Got my Orient this week and took some quick photos during another shoot.


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## acrolyu2

From Swiss!


----------



## Heithel

Photo dump incoming!


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## m j b

Playing with lighting.


----------



## m j b

And this one, just because I was always captivated by those huge indices.









I know what you're thinking... couldn't he have dusted off the watch before taking the picture?


----------



## Devanne Miles Schalkwyk

In the jungle😅


----------



## North Straps

Grey Tough Nato, Turtle, f1.4....


----------



## jovani




----------



## ronie88

📸📸 Insta:horonation







Instagram : horonation


----------



## franco60

Vacheron Constantin on copper









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

TX Katmai by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cheu_f50

Not much of a photographer, but I did catch this shot where the crystal cast a rainbow on the dial of my skx007 near noon today.


----------



## FordHammie

longhorn45 said:


> Cool shot. What did you use for the black reflective bottom?


Thank you  I used a laptop that has a very shiny part to it...I miss that Breitling but it was just too large of a watch! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge

longhorn45 said:


> Way to capture the night glow


Thank you


----------



## markot

Took this photo years ago. I think it's pretty cool.


----------



## thegolferguy

IWC portugieser 7 Day


----------



## richhorology




----------



## tomee




----------



## luxurywatchesofla

FordHammie said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love this on the mesh bracelet.


----------



## TexasTee

Just an iPhone Xs Max


----------



## nseries73




----------



## nseries73

For the evening


----------



## nseries73

#wotd #sunnyday #citizen #ecodrive 🔵


----------



## jovani

SEIKO SAWTOOTH


----------



## nseries73




----------



## jovani

SEIKO SRPB01K1


----------



## BoltVanderhuge

New member here, but I have been dabbling in macro photos for awhile and felt like bringing some watches into the mix was a natural transition. I absolutely love my Hamilton "Interstellar", so I tossed it in front of a model of a Gee Bee Sportster I build awhile ago for a little connection to the Hamilton's pilot watch basis:


----------



## nseries73

#wotd #citizen #blue








#lumelovers


----------



## nseries73

Continuing on with this #citizen as my #wotd
#mondayblues


----------



## jovani




----------



## dfwcowboy




----------



## Wolfsatz

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## nseries73




----------



## Edwin So

My latest Yema superman with a NATO strap from Boldrsupply.co


----------



## jovani




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## nseries73




----------



## bielwatches




----------



## nseries73




----------



## mui.richard

Just got this bespoke hand stitched bund strap, perfect for the Heritage Ranger.


----------



## nseries73




----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## jovani




----------



## jovani




----------



## munizfire

Wolfsatz said:


> Untitled \


LOVE that picture!



bielwatches said:


> View attachment 16051223


Great cigar choice.


----------



## nseries73




----------



## tarrda

On a RubberB Jet Black


----------



## nseries73




----------



## Wolfsatz

Bulova A-15 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## nseries73




----------



## jovani

CASIO GMW-B5000G-1ER


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## nseries73




----------



## nseries73




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## munizfire

TimeDilation said:


> View attachment 16089937
> View attachment 16089940


Glass plates and colored lights? Love it


----------



## Noalio




----------



## TimeDilation

munizfire said:


> Glass plates and colored lights? Love it


Yes, exactly. Thank you. 😊


----------



## jovani

CASIO GMW-B5000G-1ER


----------



## jovani




----------



## CVK

Melbourne Watch Company - Portsea


----------



## jtmed

warsh said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nice collections, still working on mine


----------



## jovani




----------



## TimeDilation

Edox Les Bémonts Automatic Chronograph in Grey/Silver


----------



## MasterOfGears

Just starting out. Need better lighting and lens / camera. But I like this one.


----------



## Noalio




----------



## jovani




----------



## Maxbliss888

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxbliss888

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxbliss888

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxbliss888

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxbliss888

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxbliss888

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxbliss888

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxbliss888

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxbliss888

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxbliss888

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxbliss888

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxbliss888

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Deep Blue Sea Ram


----------



## mui.richard




----------



## theunsureavenger

mui.richard said:


> View attachment 16119168


just lovely 👏👏


----------



## Hollywood Quiet

Underwater shot:


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## CVK

Optical illusion.


----------



## MasterOfGears

Trying out a couple of g shocks. Any tips for why the first one has more depth? Same phone camera, but might be a different angle and light?


----------



## usclassic

GWG1000 getting some LED love......


----------



## munizfire

Yes, there's something weird in my dial, 'inside' the 6.
No, I do not know for certain what it is.
Maybe it's a scratch on the dial.
Maybe it's a hair from the watch factory worker.
Maybe it's Maybelline


----------



## sauravdrives




----------



## Asiafish1967

Vertex M100 photographed using Leica M10 Monochrom with uncoated Carl Zeiss Jena 5cm f/1.5 Sonnar lens from 1937 (complete with air bubbles in the glass) on a Leitz extension ring.


----------



## ZM-73

Citizen Promaster


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## mui.richard




----------



## munizfire

I'll slowly keep uploading pictures 

(Does this count? I was servicing a friend's old and rusty French watch)


----------



## c3p0




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## Catalin8503

That's my watch! 









Trimis de pe al meu SM-A515F folosind Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## J.S

Casio F-91W


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## MasterOfGears

Alexander Shorokhoff - Yellomatic 3





















Vostok Amphibia automatic


----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## jovani




----------



## J.S

Pagani Design PD-1639


----------



## jovani




----------



## nseries73




----------



## J.S

3APR Russian vintage


----------



## MasterOfGears

couple of new shots of Sinn r500.


----------



## Bondednato




----------



## Franz_Maurer




----------



## andsan




----------



## jovani




----------



## Mpower2002

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## Cptam

chriscentro said:


>


This shoot is amazing! Great composition with coffee, and the lens, really great job! 👏👏👏


----------



## Cptam




----------



## Cptam




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## J.S

Orient TriStar


----------



## Franz_Maurer




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## ContemporaryVictorian

I love this watch but i really don't know anything about it due to being swiss made, nor does it keep good time, but it's a real victorian keywind keyset in a 0.800 silver case, i'm sure it has been restored before since it has a plastic crystal, my sister found it in a bundle of watches she bought from a antique shop in england, the case is in great condition due to being 0.800, the only problem is that the back doesn't stay closed and there's 3 screws missing from the movement, the regulator also seems stuck, i almost scratched the movement plate trying to adjust it, as i said i'm not sure who makes it, the case is B&H and the only mark on the movement is a depiction of someone operating a ships wheel or some sort of pulley or capstan, sorrounded by a garter, it has one single jewel on the balance staff but it's a pretty jewel that seems to be quite pure.


----------



## usclassic

Filled this AE1500-1 with silicone oil yesterday adding 6 grams and very happy with the resulting improvements under all lighting conditions.


----------



## mainspringcraftcoffeeco




----------



## mainspringcraftcoffeeco




----------



## J.S

Customized DJ homage NH35 Sapphire


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## a to the k

Seiko 6138


----------



## Mpower2002

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## Catalin8503

Thats my watch today!









Trimis de pe al meu SM-A515F folosind Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## J.S

Vostok Amphibia 1967 bezeless


----------



## usclassic




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## strix




----------



## strix




----------



## jovani




----------



## Catalin8503

My seiko!

Trimis de pe al meu SM-A515F folosind Tapatalk


----------



## Catalin8503

My seiko!









Trimis de pe al meu SM-A515F folosind Tapatalk


----------



## EngineerHack

GUB cal.64









Sent from my Redmi Note 8T using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic




----------



## EngineerHack

Gm2100









Sent from my Redmi Note 8T using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard

Girard Perregaux Laureato 42mm


----------



## tomee

GS caseback


----------



## jovani




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## J.S

Tag Heuer 3000


----------



## Berg3.0

Some quick shot with the phone camera, sow not the greatest, but here’s some pictures of my new arrival. 


















































Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## Mpower2002

I had a little down time last night and pulled my 50mm f1.4 out while my wife decorated the tree. I need to clean the lens but I like how this came out. 

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## David76

chopard LUC mark iii grey dial.


----------



## mui.richard




----------



## David76

ROLEX datejust blue line dial


----------



## jovani




----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## J.S

Customized GMT homage DG3804 Ceramic Sapphire


----------



## Maxgus

Quite pleased the one I took today for the WRUW thread.


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Bondednato




----------



## jovani




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## TempusHertz

Ah, an excuse to break out the good camera!


----------



## ColdEye

Shark among the waves.



http://imgur.com/HnOAHPq


----------



## Mpower2002

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## toorbowski

'Tis the season


----------



## Mpower2002

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## J.S

Tag Heuer 3000


----------



## jovani




----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## nseries73




----------



## mui.richard

Btw, this *IS* taken by a cellphone camera...in case you're wondering ☺


----------



## ElizabethAnn

STRUTT Epicyclic Geared Clock (invented 1800s).


----------



## mui.richard

1956 Tudor Oyster Prince 7909


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## nseries73




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## J.S

Rolex Date 1505


----------



## andsan




----------



## jovani




----------



## tomee




----------



## PanaSonyc

Not an expensive or an exclusive piece, but I really love my Komandirskie


----------



## Watch_Dude_410




----------



## munizfire

Took some photos for selling it, might as well post one here.


----------



## mui.richard




----------



## jovani




----------



## Mpower2002

Just picked this up over the weekend. 

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## munizfire




----------



## BoostMasterZero

Most of my watches. I have a few Seikos I like to wear only when i'm at work, or working on my car. They still look flawless and the Seiko I usually wear is my $90 one. I bought leather straps for it. It comes with green cotton/polyester material think. For $90, a a great automatic watch.

Here's most of mine...(I might have posted in an intro thread a while back, but these shots I switch some watches around)


----------



## Wolfsatz

BoostMasterZero said:


> Most of my watches. I have a few Seikos I like to wear only when i'm at work, or working on my car. They still look flawless and the Seiko I usually wear is my $90 one. I bought leather straps for it. It comes with green cotton/polyester material think. For $90, a a great automatic watch.
> 
> Here's most of mine...(I might have posted in an intro thread a while back, but these shots I switch some watches around)


I think you are missing the point of the thread. Show your watch photography.. as in good shots, artistics, etc. Not show your expensive watches without any soul to the shot. 

0 point for Photography.
0 point for effort. 
9 points for the nice Omegas and Bulovas! 


Bulova A-15 as a field watch

Bulova by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## BoostMasterZero

Wolfsatz said:


> I think you are missing the point of the thread. Show your watch photography.. as in good shots, artistics, etc. Not show your expensive watches without any soul to the shot.
> 
> 0 point for Photography.
> 0 point for effort.
> 9 points for the nice Omegas and Bulovas!
> 
> 
> Bulova A-15 as a field watch
> 
> Bulova by Wolfsatz, on Flickr



You are right sir. I was missing the point, the thread is not for showing your collection, so a major fair on my part. I should have taken a single watch, used my Nikon to take a well crafted picture with very very little editing.

What I see in this thread are a lot of people taking out their iPhone's and using every filter there is and saturating and using every editing technique in the book (or in this case, their app) instead of taking a proper shot. 

I see a thread in my recommend part right below 'Post your watch photos taken by your cell phone' Which is were 80% of this thread belongs. I can see in the reflection of many watches of the current thread a cell phone, not a DSLR.


----------



## Wolfsatz

BoostMasterZero said:


> What I see in this thread are a lot of people taking out their iPhone's and using every filter there is and saturating and using every editing technique in the book (or in this case, their app) instead of taking a proper shot.


At least they get points for effort! 

and to expand on the filtering comment. A filter is use to enhance a shot.. but it does not 'make the shot'. a filter does not compensate for the lack of good composition. 


TX Mk1 Camper. One little Gem. 
TXMk1 Camper by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

B/W Filter. But you got to have the shot to begin with. 
Cloudy Sky by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## simon_nmk

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## jovani




----------



## rubendefelippe

The neo monster in the sea(photo with the celular phone of my archive)
Saludos!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1

6306-7001 “OG” Cushion Case from Aug. ‘78 on OEM GL831.


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## Wolfsatz

Mk1 Cheeto by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## rubendefelippe

Working with the "pulsations";
Regards!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

TX TS Mil by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Mpower2002

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## WatchesAddicted




----------



## Mpower2002

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## strix




----------



## turbojoly

The Yema Navygraf GMT Marine National Limited Edition 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 19cm wrist.


----------



## ZM-73

MAS Irukandji


----------



## Mpower2002

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## PilotPhill

My new Rolex Milgauss!


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## usclassic




----------



## Mpower2002

We were supposed to get snow today but nothing stuck, so I spent the day snapping some pics. Ig: southern_watch

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mpower2002

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## J Crew

Dabbling in some watch photography. Hoping to have a bunch more… check out my IG dedicated to it.
@between.the.lugs


----------



## whiskeymuscles

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## whiskeymuscles

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT

Lunar day..


----------



## Wolfsatz

TX TS MS1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## J Crew

Check out my IG dedicated to it.
@between.the.lugs


----------



## Wolfsatz

J Crew said:


> View attachment 16387851
> 
> 
> Check out my IG dedicated to it.
> @between.the.lugs


Absolute Gorgeous Composition!


----------



## MonkOfSkunk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumefreak




----------



## Mpower2002

A couple of snaps from the last few days. IG:southern_watch

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr

by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## It's Hedley




----------



## J Crew

Wolfsatz said:


> Absolute Gorgeous Composition!


Thank you sir!


----------



## Mpower2002

My buddy bought my kids a ball pit, so naturally. 

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 19cm wrist.


----------



## usclassic




----------



## J Crew

Check out my IG dedicated to watch photography:
@between.the.lugs


----------



## TheNguyener601

Lovely BB58


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Z3N3RT1M3

SEA-GULL 819.23.3003


----------



## Cptam

rubendefelippe said:


> The neo monster in the sea(photo with the celular phone of my archive)
> Saludos!
> View attachment 16330731
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


That's an artistic photo, great job!


----------



## Cptam

ElizabethAnn said:


> STRUTT Epicyclic Geared Clock (invented 1800s).
> View attachment 16293139


Wow! that is a unique piece!


----------



## J Crew

Check out my IG dedicated to watch photography:
@between.the.lugs


----------



## rubendefelippe

Cptam said:


> That's an artistic photo, great job!


Thank you very much friend Cptam!
Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 19cm wrist.


----------



## Cptam

rubendefelippe said:


> Thank you very much friend Cptam!
> Greetings!
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


You are welcome 🙌


----------



## jovani




----------



## rubendefelippe

Happy Sunday!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1




----------



## rubendefelippe

Today this Seiko with the photo the a beatiful flower;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mpower2002

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr

IG:southern_watch


----------



## sauravdrives




----------



## canary301




----------



## Mpower2002

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## sauravdrives

canary301 said:


> View attachment 16406401


Amazing 🤩🤩


----------



## soboy




----------



## J Crew

Check out my IG dedicated to watch photography:
@between.the.lugs


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## drram1966




----------



## Mpower2002

Snapped a few pics of my CWC the other day. 

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## mui.richard




----------



## J Crew

Check out my IG dedicated to watch photography:
@between.the.lugs


----------



## Z3N3RT1M3

My Timex Ironman R300 w/ Bonetto Cinturini 321 strap.


----------



## esquisse1




----------



## J Crew

Check out my IG dedicated to watch photography:
@between.the.lugs


----------



## Mpower2002

I was helping my wife with some pics for her Etsy shop, and since everything was already set up I snapped a couple watch pics. 

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr

IG: southern_watch


----------



## MonkOfSkunk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard




----------



## RustyBin5




----------



## Mpower2002

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## mui.richard




----------



## Franz_Maurer




----------



## Mpower2002

I attempted the perfect instagram shot last night. 
Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr

Nailed it. 

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## J Crew

Check out my IG dedicated to watch photography:
@between.the.lugs


----------



## brandth

followed!


J Crew said:


> View attachment 16459086
> 
> 
> 
> Check out my IG dedicated to watch photography:
> @between.the.lugs


----------



## J Crew

brandth said:


> followed!


You’re the man! Thank you for the support 🙏


----------



## jovani




----------



## J Crew

Check out my IG dedicated to watch photography:
@between.the.lugs


----------



## MDT IT

Italian story year 1623


----------



## jhauke

Table lamp and an android phone camera.









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mpower2002

"Polex" haha

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## gbyleveldt




----------



## jim_chung

My name is ....


----------



## jovani




----------



## J Crew

Check out my IG dedicated to watch photography:
@between.the.lugs


----------



## shengsir168

Your shots are beautiful.

How to capture the texture of the dial（Radial and gradient colors）。

thanks!


----------



## jovani




----------



## mui.richard




----------



## shengsir168




----------



## mui.richard




----------



## Mpower2002

Just a quick plonk shot I took last night. 

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr

IG:southern_watch


----------



## tempusx

Air Ministry


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Franz_Maurer




----------



## Mpower2002

I had a little bit of free time this weekend so I snapped a few pics. 

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr

IG:southern_watch


----------



## soboy




----------



## mui.richard




----------



## brendvn




----------



## J Crew

Check out my IG dedicated to watch photography:
@between.the.lugs


----------



## Franz_Maurer




----------



## jovani




----------



## soboy




----------



## J Crew

Check out my IG dedicated to watch photography:
@between.the.lugs


----------



## nickd1987




----------



## jovani




----------



## levkov




----------



## J Crew

Check out my IG dedicated to watch photography:
@between.the.lugs


----------



## Mpower2002

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr

Couple of snaps from the weekend for Tudor or Tissot Tuesday. 

IG:southern_watch


----------



## mui.richard




----------



## J Crew

Check out my IG dedicated to watch photography:
@between.the.lugs


----------



## antsio100




----------



## boney3147

antsio100 said:


> View attachment 16532033


Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boney3147

mui.richard said:


> View attachment 16514265


Awesome shot!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antsio100




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## jovani




----------



## 1337_Nerd




----------



## antsio100




----------



## andsan




----------



## bielwatches




----------



## bielwatches




----------



## bielwatches




----------



## bielwatches




----------



## AllHorology




----------



## kstar4re




----------



## kstar4re




----------



## alpaslan




----------



## kstar4re




----------



## kstar4re




----------



## dallas2xist

Zenith CMS on Vario leather


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dallas2xist

Omega Small Seconds Aqua Terra


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dallas2xist

San Martin rose gold. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dallas2xist

Love this Titoni Heritage on custom leather strap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mpower2002

A couple of recent shots. IG:southern_watch

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## 1337_Nerd




----------



## jovani




----------



## johngr




----------



## EnjoyYourTime




----------



## jovani




----------



## 1337_Nerd




----------



## jovani




----------



## whiskeymuscles




----------



## whiskeymuscles




----------



## watchersam




----------



## jovani




----------



## grsnovi

Working on 1 of 2 Elgin 313 movements yesterday. I was good that I had a 2nd movement to cannibalize for lost screws and guidance. Even so I frequently found myself taking bridges off because something needed to go on first.


----------



## watchersam

Chili


----------



## Joe Horner

Grand Seiko 6146 in for service a couple of weeks ago, on proper film because Old School rocks 

There's a lot more info available in the negative but my scanner isn't up to the job with this film, so waiting on a new one.

Adox CMS 20 II film @ 20 ISO in Canon EOS 5, Canon 50mm/f1.8 with 31mm extension.


----------



## helderberg

Watches.


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## jovani




----------



## Mpower2002

A couple from the last few days. 

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## Puma Cat

Sinn 556i...


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## ILeicaWatches

Messing around with the Skyflake


----------



## Mpower2002

Couple of my recent shots. 

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr

IG:southern_watch


----------



## jovani




----------



## kstar4re

A few shots of my SOHII


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## GNL1977

7A48...Moonphase


----------



## GNL1977

SBGA401


----------



## GNL1977




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## antsio100




----------



## usclassic




----------



## tomee




----------



## rkman11

Bokeh Buckley:


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## jovani




----------



## Nat

A family heirloom. My husband's uncle's watch - Dr. Gillespie (New Orleans, Louisiana). Still works!


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## CVK

Seiko Laurel


----------



## dubhead




----------



## Jericho.dedios




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## Jericho.dedios




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## Hyperfocal




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## gto05z




----------



## FinWatchStraps




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## Jericho.dedios

Posted earlier in my IG page


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## ASC777




----------



## ASC777




----------



## Antwerp_Watch

First post on the forum!


----------



## munizfire




----------



## Willbrink

Nothing to write home about, also find this a difficult watch to get good photos that do it justice:


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## ASC777




----------



## websturr

ASC777 said:


> View attachment 16827693


i definitely need some blue in my collection


----------



## PathfinderAJ




----------



## Mpower2002

Some recent shots. 

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr

IMG_1229 by Nick Wood, on Flickr

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr

IG:southern_watch


----------



## ASC777




----------



## websturr

ASC777 said:


> View attachment 16831197


have a good one my friend!


----------



## WatchBro84

Mpower2002 said:


> Some recent shots.
> 
> Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr
> 
> Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_1229 by Nick Wood, on Flickr
> 
> Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr
> 
> IG:southern_watch


That's excellent quality, did you have to do any editing in PS or lightroom to achieve this?


----------



## Mpower2002

WatchBro84 said:


> That's excellent quality, did you have to do any editing in PS or lightroom to achieve this?


Lightroom, I rarely use PS.


----------



## AsTimeFlies

Could use some work with framing and cropping.


----------



## WatchBro84

My turn. iPhone shot of a watch on wooden chair.


----------



## Mr. Bones




----------



## watch.vana

Mpower2002 said:


> Lightroom, I rarely use PS.


That’s awesome. So what features / workflow do you generally use in Lightroom . Am Still learning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watch.vana

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rossgallin

Ernst Benz Chronolunar getting into the moonphase Monday spirit with this parchment dial beauty


----------



## kstar4re

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Beatlloydy

I will reshoot this pic with better light and presentation. Just for a laugh.


----------



## Jericho.dedios




----------



## Toyo Panzoff

Because lume is life:





































“Heavy is good. Heavy is reliable. If it doesn’t work you can always hit him with it”
-Maya Angelou


----------



## Beatlloydy

its fun photographing watches. I dont profess to be good at it. However perserverance will eventually help. Heres a few just from Samsung Galaxy S8.


----------



## munizfire




----------



## Mpower2002

Couple Seiko shots from this weekend. 

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## vacashawn

Got bored and starting playing around with my hotel room light. Love it when the light hits that green to black dial against the bronze!


----------



## Mpower2002

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr
Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## Rossgallin

Ernst Benz Chronoflite World Timer. Photo was taken outdoors on iPhone and then edited just slightly. Any tips from better photographers in here for me?


----------



## nsims

Rossgallin said:


> Ernst Benz Chronoflite World Timer. Photo was taken outdoors on iPhone and then edited just slightly. Any tips from better photographers in here for me?
> View attachment 16903573


First off, great shot here and very attractive watch. Just a few tips. The exposure on this shot is likely high because it was taken with the sun a blazing. Consider a more cloudy overcast day or time “the golden hours”. Lighting is very important. 

Also use the face of the watch set at 10 & 2. It’s the happy face for a watch. 


NS


----------



## yourwatchassistant

A picture I took of my newest addition to my collection!


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## yourwatchassistant

mui.richard said:


> View attachment 16514265


This looks fantastic!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard

yourwatchassistant said:


> This looks fantastic!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you.


----------



## c3p0

I just did a review with some of my best shots. Check it out and please let me know what you think.








Sinn 206 Arktis II Review / Overview


I recently found out out about this watch and I am amazed at how little mention there is about it. Not only is this an absolute beauty, it is also an amazing tool watch. This and Sinn's EZM line of watches are the only ones I know of rated to function without a problem from –45 °C up to +80°C...




www.watchuseek.com




Cheers.


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## labcoatguy

Slightly overexposed, but the details are worth it.


----------



## claudioange




----------



## labcoatguy




----------



## joseph80

Some macro shots using extension tubes.


----------



## Mpower2002

Tried a different style shot last night.

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## gpobernardo

In photo: Rolex DateJust41, taken with a Leica D-Lux 7, desaturated. 🍻


----------



## seikomatic




----------



## andsan




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## RMG0512

Delma diver with this 4000M WR rated beast in black and orange


----------



## Mpower2002

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## MAJORHIGH

TIMEX IRONMAN Sleek 50


----------



## Dmoore335

A pic of my 16710 I took for a blog post. Loooove this watch.


----------



## SkooterTrash




----------



## Mr. Bones




----------



## Aglevy7

kstar4re said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please tell me more about this watch stand. Where can I buy them?
Thank you.


----------



## Aglevy7

kstar4re said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aglevy7

Love the watch stand. Where can I buy it?


----------



## Antwerp_Watch

First time shooting two watches in one frame.


----------



## kstar4re

A little Fall fun! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Mpower2002

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## kstar4re

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mpower2002

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## vee1rotate




----------



## Toyo Panzoff




----------



## usclassic




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## RPD_macro




----------



## RPD_macro




----------



## RPD_macro




----------



## yourwatchassistant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yourwatchassistant




----------



## Jazy

Still learning!


----------



## Mpower2002

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr

IG:Southern_watch


----------



## Maxgus




----------



## Mpower2002

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## usclassic




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Mpower2002

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr

IG:Southern_watch


----------



## Mpower2002

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr

IG:Southern_watch


----------



## munizfire




----------



## Mpower2002

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr

IG:Southern_watch


----------



## andsan

Longines Conquest


----------



## Mpower2002

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr

IG: Southern_watch


----------



## vacashawn




----------



## vacashawn




----------



## Toyo Panzoff




----------



## Mpower2002

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr

IG: Southern_watch


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## J.S

Mission To The Sun


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## valderek

Batgirl









Odesláno z mého SM-N960F pomocí Tapatalk


----------



## Simpkijd

Playing around the other day with some different angles and lighting.


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Mpower2002

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr

IG:Southern_watch


----------



## Simpkijd




----------



## Elmiro Dungfoot




----------



## RPD_macro




----------



## szatoshi




----------



## mrk

I got a macro lens recently and been using my watches as test subjects to get familiar with macro photography. This is the first macro lens I have bought and up until now just been using close-up stuff with my non macro lenses. It's a Canon 100mm 2.8 L IS. The resolution is remarkable, clean crisp details but even at f8 the DOF plane is very thin lol so quite a challange when hand holding, even with IS.


























































That Hamilton case and double AR mineral are finished so nicely


----------

